# The Eyes have it



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

That is my full attention  Been logging some hours last couple weeks and have had many good days with many bad ones as well. Everytime the water Temps start dropping the eyes have been very busy. Catching from 3 different Central Ohio locations and finding about same results. We are in very good shape for near future the amount of 14 to 15" fish I have caught and seen caught is outstanding. They are very healthy and hungry. As for other size Saugeyes they are there if you can weed thru the smaller ones or keep moving till you find some better ones. 
They are eating about everything I have been catching them on Big Josh Swims as well as twister tails on roadrunner and regular jigs. Swam,hopped dragged even burned they are hitting them. Midday lemon shad 2.75 swim an 3/16th Pulse blade baits hopped or at times steady reeled are producing. If you want to go with meat just a 1/8th ounce jig with chartreuse tail and a minnow tipped is very effective especially after fronts like we just had are tightening there lips. 
Jerk baits such as Smithwick Rogues and Rapala Husky Jerks are also working well after dark. Best for me so far has been Rogues in lime crush and nuclear clown. Husky Jerk #12 glass clown or Chrome clown been very good. Have had some 40+ nights counting the 14" up. 
The Jerks are working better pulled down and then keeping the bait moving with some rolls of wrist and at times pretty hard pulls speeding bait up then that slight pause as your reeling back up to bait the next pull they are latched on it or they crack it pretty hard. 
The Big Joshy J5 swims have produced my biggest last few weeks with 2 in 3 casts one night solid 23" + and a fat 22" they both enhaled the bait there was no doubt on hits both came on a steady reel of swim. Really excited to use these more as water Temps finally drop. 
If you have not been hitting them like you think you should do not get discouraged the evening and at times night bite is not always the best or at least that was case last few weeks,with higher water Temps the fish are continuing to eat heavy midday noon to 3:00 there have been very good bites around the area. So if your not able to fish then be patient as soon as it gets colder the Early morning and late evening bites wilI pick up. 
Just remember right now slow is not always way to be fishing faster and more erratic retrieves,can do you well. Hope you are catching and be safe out there. Here are a few I have pulled last couple weeks


----------



## bob Jones (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice post and good work as always. Myself I am struggling at night but daytime is a different story.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Most impressive.


----------



## Fisherman Mike B (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice post what's your take on eyes at Indian Lake?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Again w/the exclusive j5 color!!!! Mere mortals have no chance!!!!!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes no shortage of 14-15"ers from what I've seen. Even those fish have been absolutely choking the swims!


----------



## rattlin jones (Nov 16, 2012)

At buckeye the afternoon bite has Been decent all sizes the night bite has been slow for me pearl tails have been doing well


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Got out three times last week and the bite was progressively worse each night. I think a rising barometer made a tough bite go to nonexistant last night. The lakes are ripe with small fish bit managed two 19s and a 20" this week. Interestingly of all the fish I cleaned this week they all had empty stomachs but one with a few bluegill fry even though they came from areas with lots of shad. Im not positive what that means but im guessing the fall georging for winter has been put on hold this week. I know in years past my favorite time for the real big ones to wake up was mid november but it might be a little later this year.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking catches! Congrats!


----------



## zack pahl (Mar 8, 2009)

"And it was on that day that he appeared and bestowed the great knowledge of the Saugeye unto us.. "

-The Gospel according to Slim

Amen!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fish slim, that's awesome man, thanks a ton for all the good info and help you post on here for the Saugs!


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been finding about the same thing slim. Yesterday I took out 6 colors of grubs and 2 colors of joshys and stuck one on each color. 13 on the day with all but one being undersize, yet each one had a nice little belly and was in the 12-14 inch range.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real good post Slim. Afternoon bite has been iffy for me but the evening into the night has produced some nnice eyes. 9 last night. That pretty good west wind had tons of leaves piled up and stick baits were out of the question. Went with Joshy's swims, slush, smoked shad then silktreuse. 12 to maybe 18 inch fish.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great job Skippy I know you been hard at it as well and doing well at times on better fish. Adaptability the key as always use what you can to fit conditions. Keep banging them. Be safe


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Good post slim! Stay at it! Im takeing up hunting....
Fished yestetday from 2-830. Nothing.... from 2-5 i spen more time looking for places with shad then anything. Found a couple spots but nothing,just before an after dark.. pizza an buckeyes bye ten.....
For me this years been pretty lame. The fish i have caught have been super short windows. Like super short.... 
But in the end still happy. Im learning a new lake. And evertime i go i learn something so not a complete waste...
Havnt been able to put in near the time i usually do. Hopefully that changes bye december,an the bigguns are eating!


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice work as usual, always gets me pumped to read about people catching eyes. Tomorrow heading out in boat for last trip, then switching over to night bite eyes full time. Good luck to all.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

Most informative... Thanks man!


----------



## runningantelope (Jan 19, 2015)

Thank you for your always informative post.

Are the Smithwick Rogues you're using the Suspending Rattlin' variety?


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

runningantelope said:


> Thank you for your always informative post.
> 
> Are the Smithwick Rogues you're using the Suspending Rattlin' variety?


Outstanding post. Your time table was really good imfo for me. Nighttime is the only time I have to get out. I figured it was still early and all the weather changes haven't helped at all. I've probable been out 15 nights averageing 3 hours a night and have caught probably 15 dinks 3 16" a 20" and a 23". So definately not fast and furious in the evening yet. Its comin though!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Great post, slim!!!! Thanks for the info, good stuff!!!!


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice post. I'll have to try fishing in the middle of the day. I haven't had any luck going for saugeyes at night yet. Managed a 18-19" smallmouth tonight and a Muskie last weekend. Seems like I'm catching everything besides saugeye


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Until my last outting I was 0-7 for evening saugeye


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Slim, we are all indebted to you for sharing your years of experience with us. Some folks on here have no idea how valuable it is to be able to read a post like this.
Thanks again,
Al


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

I finally was able to pop a couple in a 20 minute window. Found the bait holding up against rocks and was steady reeling a pulse blade. No real size but fish no the less. And Slim's advice is amazing, that's really how I can sum it up. I used to just go to 1 or 2 different spots and never change it up, but now I'm starting to get a rotation of places to fish based on wind conditions and what not.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

Got my first order of joshys today. Gonna give them a try tomorrow at alum or possibly buckeye.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great color selection remember try different retrieves from steady reeled to slow dragged or hopped like a blade bait. The next couple days should start to get busy. Already heard great reports from 2 lakes this afternoon and evening. If the water temps start dropping quick then it will be time to focus more on your presentation and baits. Especially making sure,your jerk baits are properly tuned. Won't be to long and Dead sticking will be kicking into gear. Love this time of year.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Was out chasing eyes tonight. My buddy joined for a little while. Hit 3 spots. 1st spot he caught an eye 2nd cast. 2nd trip in a row he has done that. I picked up one smallie. 2nd spot he caught another eye and I stuck 3 eyes. 3rd spot was a spot I've been successful last 2 times out. It was raining pretty hard and I thought for sure they were gonna be fired up and ready to eat but no dice. I guess I've been chasing these fish long enough to know there is no "for sure". No big girls yet. All fish on swims tonight. No takers on jerks.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

With the lakes dumping water don't forget the spillways. First trip of the fall to one yesterday afternoon. Nothing fast but did end up with 3 eaters 14 to 16 inches. Another guy had 2 throwing a jig and pink twister tail. 2 eagles came right up the spillway. Damn them things are big close up..


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Things looking much better the last couple nights will have a full report later in week. But last night was less bites but all quality. Slower worked Jerk with longer pauses and Big Josh J5 Slimsbait were piping big fish last night.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wind current in pinch down areas were very fishy this late afternoon. Crushing 2.75 Big Joshy. Silktruese and solar flare were the colors water slight stain and hungry fish took home a nice limit with 13 keepers caught


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishslim said:


> Wind current in pinch down areas were very fishy this late afternoon. Chrushing 2.75 Big Joshy. Silktruese and solar flare were the colors water slight stain and hungry fish took home a nice limit with 13 keepers caught


super job fishslim,
nice to read,like I was doing the testing.

thanks snag


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Afternoon bite was good for a assortment of fish. Eyes, bass and channel cats.Nothing real big but a few nice fish. Bass up to 15 inches and eyes up to 19 inches. Just walking a short distance along the face of a dam. Had my last Morning Glory goby tore up and the rest came on Joshy's slush and smoked shad 3.25 swims. 1/8 silver jig. Wind made it impossible to cast into it so just eased along casting with it. Kept 2 c-cats that will go into the smoker this morning..

Gfhteen,, Next time you order swims try not to forget Joshy's Solar Flare. Never saw a bait fish that color but the eyes love them..


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I almost added them to my order. I will soon with next order. I need to pick up other sizes as I only ordered 3.25 the first time


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

Nice to hear someone else confirm it has been slow at night. I was beginning to think something was wrong. Last few weeks I have thrown joshy's, twisters, xraps, Smithwickes, live minnows, and flicker shad with only one eye to show for it.


----------



## Gfhteen (May 20, 2004)

I'm gonna go out tonight after the football game


----------



## Dana.Birrell (Apr 23, 2012)

Teach me, Slim =(


----------

